# AI: Mit Angleichen Zwischenbilder für Animation erzeugen



## Ortwin1st (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Illustrator CS3 eine Comicfigur erzeugt, dass aus mehreren Pfaden (offen und geschlossen) besteht. Diese befindet sich in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen auf je einer Ebene. Mittels dem Angleichen-Tool möchte ich Zwischenbilder zwischen den beiden Ausführungen erzeugen.

Mein Ziel ist es, 10 Einzelbilder zu erhalten, die ich in einer Schleife abspielen kann, um eine Laufanimation meiner Tierfigur zu erzeugen.

Problem: Beim Angleichen bleiben die einzelnen Elemente nicht in Ihrer Position. Wenn ich ein Zusammengesetzten Pfad erzeuge, werden alle Flächen einfarbig, was ich auch nicht möchte.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Zwischenbilder generieren lassen kann, evtl. auch mit anderen Programmen, wenn das mit AI nicht so möglich ist?


----------



## smileyml (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es mit einer Gruppierung vielleicht klappen könnte - müsste es aber selbst testen.
Sonst könnte es auch mit Flash funktionieren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ortwin1st (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit einer Gruppierung funktionierts nicht. Kann es irgendwie an dem Angelpunkt der einzelnen Objekte liegen? Also das man den Angelpunkt für Rumpf, Beine, Kopf, Schwanz etc. gemeinsam festlegt? CS3 verschiebt die einzelnen Objekte beim angleichen immer. 

BTW, muss die Anzahl der Punkte eines Pfades beim Angleichen der Objekte gleich sein?

Ich könnte es mal auch mit CS5 in der Hochschule probieren, jedoch ist die Kompatibilität mit CS3 problematisch, was ich so darüber aufgeschnappt habe.


----------

